# ice and downspout



## sbaulch (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello,

I've come home from vacation to find the downspout on the garage side of my house completely encased in ice..and I'm not sure what I need to do about it (if anything). I live in Sudbury, Ontario (4 hours north of Toronto) so it is unlikely to get above freezing before mid-March. The average temperatures around here for Jan and Feb are -13C and -11C (8F and 12F). Do I just wait until Spring and then implement prevention measures, or is this something I need to take care of now?

Cheers,

S

See pictures attached


----------



## DCJH (Jan 12, 2010)

Since it's on an unheated outside wall, I would just leave it. Put a note on the frig to remind yourself to make sure the pipe is clear when the weather is warmer. (It looks like the pipe may have split to leak water so high up.) The pipe looks like it drains into ground. You might want to dig that up in the summer as well to make sure it doesn't back up again.


----------



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh that doesn't look good. It looks like your downspout is draining into your drain tile??? I'm 90% sure that Ontario's code change when it comes to the downspout. They are now removing them from going into your drain tile because the drainage systems can't handle the over flow especially in storms. This maybe happen about 1 to 2 weeks ago?? It happened in Moncton, where the city was called out because of the snow storm that went from snow to rain to snow and on top had high tide and winds. 

If that's going into your drain tile I would have that looked at. 2 things your basement could end up flooding, and over the winter as things warm and cool the ice will build up higher and higher. I'm betting where you see the top of that water line is were there is a seam, so as it melted and couldn't go down it found that way out.
I'll see if I can find the codes to send them to you. You could call the city and ask about it. I'm sure your not the only one having that problem.


----------



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

I would check with the city about this. This is info I was able to locate online. I put the link above the article.

http://www.toronto.ca/water/protecting_quality/downspout_diy.htm
I found it. Here you go. This is taken from google, and it shows step by step DIY from the city of Toronto on how to make change. Its not to hard but will may end up saving your a lot of money by avoiding some of the potential problems if you don't.

http://www.watercom.ca/services_downdis.shtml

City of Toronto Mandatory Downspout Disconnection Bylaw

In 2007, Toronto City Council approved mandatory downspout disconnection for the core area of the City of Toronto. Downspout are pipes that carry rainwater/snowmelt from the roof of your home or eavestrough down to a drain pipe (usually connecting to the sewer system) or to the ground. 
The new bylaw requires homeowners who live within the affected area to disconnect their homes’ downspouts from the City’s sewer system within three years (by the end of 2010). City inspectors will inspect properties for compliance with the bylaw after the mandatory implementation date. Fines may be issued for noncompliance.
Specific wards effected by the program include: 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 and portions of Wards 11, 12, 15, 16, 25, 26, 35, 36, and 37. Your home may be located within one of these Wards.
Additional information regarding the Mandatory Downspout Disconnection Program is available at the City’s Downspout Disconnection Phone Line at 416-392-1807 and on their website at www.toronto.ca/water
Proper downspout disconnection involves determination of the location of existing downspouts and points of discharge, estimation of runoff volumes and flow rates from each downspout, assessment of site drainage characteristics, preparation of a post-disconnection site drainage plan, detailed design of drainage components and implementation by a qualified contractor.
Improper downspout disconnection may result in basement flooding, foundation wall cracking, frost heave, excessive yard pooling and soft ground conditions, safety issues related to runoff freezing and other drainage-related problems. Liabilities resulting from discharging site runoff to adjacent municipal or private property may arise.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like the outlet to that gutter is probably blocked or frozen, so melted snow water backed up in the gutter downspout all the way up until it found a seam or a pinhole.

The frozen section will probably take a long time to melt after it starts getting warm, so any water coming off the roof may spill over.

You should be ok if you don't get any more precipitation, especially rain, but if you do.....

Just to be safe, you could always cut off the section of gutter above the frozen part and attach a long 4" corrugated tubing to it and route that water away.

Backed up gutters is usually bad news for basements.


----------

